# PPb - saturday 21/7



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

With such awesome conditions forecast for the bay tommorrow im getting out for a bit of a fish n' paddle, either fishing willy / point cook for some of those resident winter snapper or i might have a look out off Mt Eliza and work on locating some GPS marks for the coming season with my (new) GPS Garmin60   

Company welcome of course.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I've got the same GPS... it has been terrific.

I might go chasing some winter flatties with my partner off Chelsea. Once my hard body lure order comes in, I'll be up for a pinky run off williamstown/altona.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah it LOOKS like a beaut unit the GPS - now i gotta figure out how to bloody use it :lol:

PM'd ya Gars....


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Guys

I'm keen for some sambos and will try Flinders tomorrow morning. All the surf beaches are chockas with em at the moment so they must be moving around the Western Port entrance as well.....Hopefully......

All welcome to come. Tony, I have a spare ride for you too if you want.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Ohhhh Ummmmm Ohhh geez you know how to tempt a guy Scott ... with such good memories of the last Flinders bash you dont have to twist my arm too bloody hard fella :wink: 
I might be interested in a morning session, PM'd ya (or about to anyway)


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm oncall this weeknd :-( so if I get out, i'll be sticking close to home...

Reckon you will have your new sounder fitted Scott??


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll call ya Tony.

Ivan, I'm very busy umming and arring over it now. Because of the special nature of the Side Imager the transducer has to be mounted in the water instead of through hull. I want to raise it up and down at will, look as neat as a pin ( no pvc for me)and move it from Adventure to Outback at will. I'm expeimenting with using Scotty and Ram rod holders in reverse on the side of the yak but havent nailed it yet.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

good luck with it fellas - I have the kiddies tomorrow. Will be swoffing for sambos at inverloch on Sunday though. it must be coming on 8 weeks since a paddle :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Dammit, gotta dal with the motorbike saturday. I'm definitely up for a Sunday bash though. I'm thinking Flinders as well, so leave some fish for me, eh?


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Good Luck guys,

I'm just about to head out to try and find some Sambos in Shallow Inlet!



Wish me luck


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Funny you should mention PVC Scott, I just got from Bunnings with some bits and pieces for my yak!

How'd we all go today then?


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Ivan

Struck out on the Sambos. The usual suspects were around though, pike, snook and kelpies.

Had heaps of fun with an Outback surfing session at Point Leo. Caught plenty of waves, peddled in and out of the point break at will and nailed rides over 100 metres. The Ouback surfs extremly well and is real manouverable on the right wave. I just found a new use for my kayak.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Surfing you say? <borat>Is niiiiiiiiice</borat>

Did u fit the sounder on or u still fiddling around with it?


----------

